

Try hovering over or clicking twice on 'Im Feeling Lucky' - argumentum
http://www.google.com/

======
kellyhclay
Looks like on October 30th Google made a massive expansion to the Google Art
Project - which launched earlier this year - and it went under the radar for
the most part. Here's Google's official blog post about it:

[http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2012/10/more-art-project-
onli...](http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2012/10/more-art-project-online-for-
you-to.html)

------
dredge
To anyone else wondering: this submission only seems relevant to google.com
and not the more country-specific domains (e.g. google.co.uk). Unfortunately
for many people that's where they'll be redirected to when clicking the link
above.

This URL might be better: <http://www.google.com/ncr> \- it suppresses that
redirect.

------
siglesias
Seems to happen on hover too.

~~~
argumentum
Nice catch, updated the title.

------
robmcm
I guess the button is pointless now that you are taken to search results as
soon as you type.

Unless you a feeling lucky about an empty search term...

~~~
panacea
It's been pointless very probably since inception, yet they've kept it around
because (official PR comms to the effect of) 'user testing says it's
comforting and inspires trust'.

Which is bullshit PR. They meant 'You do a search with Google and the top
result is what you were looking for... you can choose to view our ranked
results or just go with what we picked as number one'

The fact they're keeping their marketing-PR-goodwill-bullshit around as a
frankenstein gimmick of a button instead of good UX is lame.

